# Non-hummus uses for tahini?



## NEE (Jun 1, 2002)

I'm wondering what else I can do with my 2/3 full bottle of organic (and thus extra-expensive) tahini? I love homemade hummus, but always seem to end up with most of a bottle of tahini that sits in the fridge. My family can't eat enough hummus to use the tahini up before it goes bad (or I'm just afraid to use it any more as it's been sitting in there a LONG time).

Any recipes or ideas? I have a few dip recipes, but they seem rather similar to hummus.
Thanks mucho!


----------



## Viola (Feb 1, 2002)

I've sometimes used it on things in place of butter or another fat. I have a chocolate chip cookie recipe that uses tahini as well as oil, and there is a recipe for Kale and Kraut sandwiches that uses tahini. This is from the _Vegan Vittles_ cookbook, and I started using this one as a way to get more kale into my diet. You pull the kale leaves off the steam and steam/boil them for about 20 minutes, I think. Then drain them really well. I personally squeeze the water out even though I know it has nutrients. I just like the texture of the sandwich with the water squeezed out and I figure I could drink the green water or put in juice or something. Toast a couple slices of a whole grain bread and put stone ground mustard on one slice, tahini on the other. The put the sauerkraut and kale on the bread and put it together. I actually really enjoy these sandwiches. If the water isn't squeezed out of the kale and kraut, it can make the bread soggy but you might not mind that.

The cookie recipe I found on a website and I think it was from Vegetarian Times.

I've also done roll ups with flour tortillas and steamed broccoli. I tried cheese and broccoli and I tried tahini and broccoli. I really liked it with the tahini, believe it or not. The fat in it is a good counterpart to a green vegetable like broccoli or kale.


----------



## neveryoumindthere (Mar 21, 2003)

what abt baba ghanouj?
http://www.cdkitchen.com/recipes/rec...ouj38691.shtml

1 eggplant
3 teaspoons lemon juice
1/4 cup tahini
2 garlic clove
1/4 cup parsley sprigs -- minced
1/2 teaspoon salt
2 tablespoons green onion -- minced
black pepper -- to taste
1 1/2 teaspoon olive oil

Preheat oven to 400 degrees. Cut off the stem ends of the eggplant and prick it all over with a fork. Place it directly on an oven rack and let it roast about 45 minutes. When it is sagging, wrinkled, crumpled, and totally soft, you'll know it's ready. Remove it from the oven, and let cool. Scoop the insides out and mash well. Combine with rest of ingredients, except olive oil. Chill well. Drizzle the oil over the top before serving. Serve with assorted crackers.


----------



## Village Mama (Jul 22, 2004)

I just found a recipe for a sandwich filling... sounds wierd but it is actually pretty good! The kids like it too.. Finely grate one carrot, add half teaspoon of nutritional yeast tiny bit of mayo or tofu mayo , 2 tablespoons tahini maybe diced green onion and celery( like you would in a tuna sandwich) I havent tried this but I hear its good.. salad dressing... 1/4 cup lemon juice, 1/2 cup tahini , 1 tsp dijon mustard, 1 to 3 garlic cloves crushed, 2 Tbs tamari or braggs, pepper 1/2 cup water
These are from the book 'Becoming Vegetarian' yummy!


----------



## iamama (Jul 14, 2003)

I love greens in a tahini sauce. Steam up a huge helping of greens in a little water...steam a few minutes add some vinegar maybe a tablespoon or so. Add garlic&cumin powder then a tablespoon or so of soy sauce/braggs and a big scoop of tahini...saucey! Chicken, greens over quinoa with tahini sauce is a yummy healthy dinner. Or if your veggie, red lentils and quinoa cook the same mix equal parts and top with greens.....Okay now I"M hungry!


----------



## captain optimism (Jan 2, 2003)

In the Middle East it's a salad you dip bread into, they dilute the tahini 1:1 with water and then add lemon juice, garlic and parsley. At least that's the way my cousin makes it, and he likes it with every meal.

I put toasted tahini in my oatmeal in the morning with a little tamari, but I'm weird. You could use the tahini and tamari combo on whole wheat pasta with vegetables. It would be nice with some chopped fresh tomato and some greens. You could also make a sauce of miso, tahini and hot water, diluting until the sauce is the desired consistency and is warmed up.

At the vegan student co-op cafeteria at this university where I used to be, they put out a tahini sauce, sort of like the Middle Eastern version, for people to have with their rice, beans and kale. It was very nice! Very garlicky!


----------



## PikkuMyy (Mar 26, 2004)

I put it on toast with jam in the morning. I've had mine a LONG time. As far as I'm concerned, it lasts forever as long as it's in the fridge just like another nut butter.

It also makes a good sauce for cooked veggies with lemon juice, blended with a little soft tofu, garlic, olive oil.


----------



## rainsmom (Dec 5, 2001)

This is just like the bottled version of her Goddess Dressing......

1/2c Safflower oil
1/2c Olive oil (or 1c of either)
3/4c apple cider vinegar (or any other)
1/2c Tamari (or Braggs)
1/2c sesame tahini
3 cloves crushed garlic
1/2t oregano
1/2t basil

Mix in jar and shake well. Keeps in fridge forever!

I also use it for black bean hummus and artichoke heart hummus. Just replace each for the garbonzo beans.


----------



## wombat (Nov 3, 2002)

You can add some to yogurt to make a complete protein meal.


----------



## rainsmom (Dec 5, 2001)

Heres a link to some great recipes using various nutbutters!

http://www.nspiredfoods.com/recipedir.html

this one has 2 good ones! Cookies! Pasta! Tofu!

http://search.allrecipes.com/recipe/...ahini&lnkid=65

heres another (skip past all the hummus recipes)
http://www.cooks.com/rec/search/0,1-..._paste,FF.html

and another:
http://veggietable.allinfo-about.com...hinisauce.html

Its amazing what google search will come up with!


----------



## nomadmom (Mar 30, 2003)

Tahini makes smoothies incredibly creamy and filling. I add about 1 Tbs. per serving.


----------



## xenabyte (Jul 16, 2004)

I love hummus, but usually like it without the Tahini...but all these recipes got me drooling and now I want to go out and buy some!!









Mmmm...tasty sounding stuff!


----------



## alliwenk (Nov 6, 2003)

This isn't a recipe but....

I've been known to eat it from the jar with a spoon







:. No, I'm not proud :LOL.


----------



## NEE (Jun 1, 2002)

Wow--thanks for all the great ideas! I'm also occasionally stumped by what to do with all the kale and chard we get in our CSA box, so making a sauce for steamed greens with tahini is a great way to solve both problems.

I actually may end up using most of this bottle of tahini in hummus after all--for some reason my kids absolutely devoured my latest batch. I'm thrilled--as we are vegetarians and I have a hard time getting my kids to eat beans. For whatever reason this time they were literally eating it out of the bowl with spoons.

Thanks again for all the great ideas. I think I'll try some of them for dinner tonight.


----------

